# Paul @ kptuned = good people



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

I harrassed Paul for over a year before I ended up going to an MS based system. 

From answering all my questions quickly to getting me exactly what i was after in a timely manner I am very impressed with KPTuned. I highly recommend him! I sent him $ and two weeks later had EVERYTHING needed on the door step.




THANKS AGAIN PAUL


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

i think everyone in this section should pitch in an buy him a whole truck of beer.

and a bottle of aged whiskey, cuz, ya know.


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

+1

Paul has really helped me out with my Megasquirt journey!
Even if it is still not finished...


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

i just ordered a MS ecu from him today!


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Paul is definitly a great guy. He always replys with the correct anwsers and points you in the right directions.. definitly needs a truck full of beer ..


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

I didn't even buy my MS from him (I should have :banghead but he still has been helpful when I've tossed him a question. :thumbup:


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

He just smells funny..... :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Haha thanks for all the kind words guys! If you're going to send me something, send me caffeine to keep me going :wave:


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey, least Jim can get going on your stuff now


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There's still 16v crap in my way, just not yours :wave:


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hahahaha.....

You sure it's not mine??? :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Well if there's something else that's yours, there's something else I know of too.. damn 4cyl crap


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Almost time to get tuning! :thumbup:


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

Paul has helped me out countless times. Excellent guy that cares about seeing you through and making everything right. Thanks Paul. Hope you are wearing the shirt out I sent you.
:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I love that shirt!


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Maybe down the road one I'd like to put MS on the mk3. I gotta get it finished and see if I like the C2 chip I have. I hear a lot of mixed reviews about them..


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

skidplate said:


> Maybe down the road one I'd like to put MS on the mk3. I gotta get it finished and see if I like the C2 chip I have. I hear a lot of mixed reviews about them..


i bailed and went stand alone before i even started the car for the first time for that very reason. i hope it works out for you though. 

:beer::beer: for paul though, he's answered many questions for me as well. one of the most knowledgeable guys on this forum for sure.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Paul has helped me over the last 3years with both my MS systems. I did not get ether of them from him. I should have. This last one I got used. I sent it to him and had it checked out and modded for my needs. He did a fantastic job, had it back when i needed it. the price was way to cheep:laugh: 
I now have my ABA 16vT on 22psi and running better than any car should
As well as my MK1 9A 16v. 

ALL THANKS TO PAUL... THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thaks guys just don't let my head get too big!


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

Paul has my rat nest of a harness and ecu.. he's has been a great amount of help I owe him big time haha.. can't wait until I get it back and we make some power on the aba16vt..


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

skidplate said:


> Maybe down the road one I'd like to put MS on the mk3. I gotta get it finished and see if I like the C2 chip I have. I hear a lot of mixed reviews about them..


just skip right to the standalone 


and :beer::beer: for paul :thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> just skip right to the standalone
> 
> 
> and :beer::beer: for paul :thumbup:


x2


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Paul help me swap my vr6 in a storage unit for way too little money.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

edited.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pics from my swap below...








The man himself and the lift i BORROWED from advance auto parts.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

the man, the myth, the legend! :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

jettred3 said:


> Paul help me swap my vr6 in a storage unit for way too little money.


 Yeah, I was supposed to have some more help!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Yeah, I was supposed to have some more help!


 Nice Gloves, Sally  

J/K, Paul is one of the most knowledgeable MS (among other things) people that I know. Not to mention his selflessness and is non-selfpromoting. He should really have a "Donate Now" paypal button  

If anyone is considering MS, you should really talk to Paul. :beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thanks, I try and stay clean! 

Although donations would be appreciated, if you are going to throw $ somewhere toss it to the firmware team or go register tunerstudio or ms logviewer if you haven't yet. 

I'm just glad to be a part of the ms community, and its nice to be around other folks that try and help out.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I routinely harass him on misc. stupid things.:banghead:


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> just skip right to the standalone
> 
> 
> and :beer::beer: for paul :thumbup:


 Well I do have a patatron MS set up I picked up when he first started building them and a harness I picked up from someone locally.. I stopped reading up on MS a few years ago when I put off the mk2 project (which I still have) so I'd either need help or I'd need to start reading up on it again.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

plenty of MS folks in oregon (not to mention on here!) to help you out :thumbup:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> plenty of MS folks in oregon (not to mention on here!) to help you out :thumbup:


 some of you need to relocate to the midwest.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

It's cold in parts and there are tornadoes in others. Seems like a bad idea!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

wantacad said:


> some of you need to relocate to the midwest.


 a lot more money to be made in my field out there... but there arent enough hills/oceans/trees for it to be interesting


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> It's cold in parts and there are tornadoes in others. Seems like a bad idea!


 Well we just had a major tornado here in new england killed 5 people and destoyed tons of homes.so I guess no matter where we go there's always crap you have to worry about. Plus livng here in new england blows


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> It's cold in parts and there are tornadoes in others. Seems like a bad idea!





ValveCoverGasket said:


> a lot more money to be made in my field out there... but there arent enough hills/oceans/trees for it to be interesting


 But we have CORN!!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

We have corn too, I can see it from my stoop!


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree Paul is a great guy to deal with:thumbup:
2 years later I'm trying to wrap up my build before Mk1 Madness so I'm sure I'll be reaching out to him soon again.


----------

